# Webmail aufrufen!



## foxx21 (22. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Und zwar würd ich gerne mal wissen ob ich gewisse Einstellungen ändern muss um z.b.

http://www.mm-sport.com/up

aufzurufen, ich meine jetzt damit die internet Explorer Einstellungen denn das ist sehr komisch an manchen PC's kann ichs ganz normal öffnen aber an manchen wieder nicht, da wird die Seite nicht gefunden.


Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was!


lg

foxx21


----------



## Georg Melher (24. November 2003)

Wenn, dann liegt es ventuell an den Java- bzw. Sicherheitseinstellungen. Ich habe es jetzt an 2 verschiedenen Tagen getestet (allerdings mit dem Firebird Browser) und die Seite wurde normal aufgebaut und angezeigt.


----------

